# Adding anti-skid to salt



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Wanting to add anti-skid (crushed gravel) to my salt for a little extra traction when needed. Anyone have any ideas on what percentage to add per ton of salt to be effective and keep clean-up to a minimum?
Thank You


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

O%

None


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Second what mark said. It's not worth anything even in a traction discussion


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Some of the guys here use sand when there is a shortage of salt. However I see it as a mess.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I use grit bigger then sand smaller then 1/4'' chips

In my V box I load with a small skid loader 5ft wide bucket 
Depending on the temps Cold and cloudy
Bucket of salt then bucket of grit.

In tailgate Have ran 2 bags salt and 2- 5 gallon buckets of grit. 

My grit is pretreated I had 30 ton of that its gone now have plan grit left

Then I use plan grit for few places that doesn't want no salt on there lots. It gives good traction


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Antlerart06;1966010 said:


> I use grit bigger then sand smaller then 1/4'' chips
> 
> In my V box I load with a small skid loader 5ft wide bucket
> Depending on the temps Cold and cloudy
> ...


I plan on using it when there is ice.
Thank You


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Antlerart06;1966010 said:


> I use grit bigger then sand smaller then 1/4'' chips
> 
> In my V box I load with a small skid loader 5ft wide bucket
> Depending on the temps Cold and cloudy
> ...


Here comes the headache, yet again........



mpriester;1966034 said:


> I plan on using it when there is ice.
> Thank You


You didn't mention that in the original post. I would if salt was in short supply, or there is an inch of ice. The ratio is up to you.

Last time we used sand\salt mix was '94. 50/50, 70/30, 90/10 it all made a mess. Stretched the salt out, but it was not worth it, looking back.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1966072 said:


> Here comes the headache, yet again........
> 
> ..........:laughing:


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

mpriester;1966034 said:


> I plan on using it when there is ice.
> Thank You


I used more this year since due to Ice
Glad I could help

unlike the joker's comment and his crew of jokers. Gives no helpful info but dumb remarks.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Every region calls it something different it seems, but it's typically called torpedo sand/sharp sand/concrete sand. We usually mix it ourselves at about 75% sand, 25% salt. Rarely gets used on pavement, only on gravel surfaces, or when we run real low on salt.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Antlerart06;1966132 said:


> I used more this year since due to Ice
> Glad I could help
> 
> unlike the joker's comment and his crew of jokers. Gives no helpful info but dumb remarks.


Are you referring to me???......

I have a Question?.....What is your "Grit" Treated with?....Cinders and Ashes??


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Defcon 5;1966138 said:


> Are you referring to me???......
> 
> I have a Question?.....What is your "Grit" Treated with?....Cinders and Ashes??


Well did you give the OP a comment that was helpful or one that wasn't 

And now you want to ask me a Question WoW some people


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Antlerart06;1966144 said:


> Well did you give the OP a comment that was helpful or one that wasn't
> 
> And now you want to ask me a Question WoW some people


Whew, I thought you were referring to me.........


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Antlerart06;1966144 said:


> Well did you give the OP a comment that was helpful or one that wasn't
> 
> And now you want to ask me a Question WoW some people


I will bow to your knowledge on useless things......Since you and a few others are experts on these subjects.......:salute:


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Defcon 5;1966152 said:


> I will bow to your knowledge on useless things......Since you and a few others are experts on these subjects.......:salute:


Here we go again 

Only useless to you I see, Must been helpful to the OP period

So have a good day ,,l,


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

day in the life of anterlart


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

snocrete;1966243 said:


> day in the life of anterlart


LMAO..................:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45;1966250 said:


> LMAO..................:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Ditto........


----------



## yardlines (Feb 18, 2014)

We used to get it from the quarry. Already mixed, about 60% cinders or anti skid and 40 salt. Worked great for us. However, where I'm at we use pure cinders as there called here on all of our developments. They can't afford for us to put salt down. We have large developments with hills and not a lot of houses in them. It would cost them a grand a push to use salt. As far as the mess, they usually wash off and disappear in the grass in the spring. Usually don't have a problem unless we have an icy winter.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Outdated method in my area.Theres a study somewhere that studied the effectiveness and it came back lacking.We just use straight salt,heavy app and it sits there and helps with traction.I loved using sand/salt back in the day,I'd spend a week or two in spring sweeping lots in my bobcat.payup.That got old so I sold my sweeper so I wouldn't have to sweep anymore lol I used to mix it myself,differant mixes depending on situation.If I spread sand/grit now my clients would lynch me!


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

I've been calling around my local area for "grit" and no one has any clue what I'm talking about. I tell them about 4X size of sand... they say pea gravel? I'm thinking thats too big.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

No, not pea gravel.

Torpedo sand/concrete sand/sharp sand are 3 of the common names. Or call a ready mix concrete supplier and see if they'll sell it to you, or find out where they get it........


----------

